# Feels like a stigma to what I ride..



## Leemi1982 (16 Oct 2021)

Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.

sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.

Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Oct 2021)

Not in my neck of the woods  lots of waving between all sorts ebikes, road bikes, hybrids, tourers Occasionally someone doesnt acknowledge but thats normal theres bound to be an unsocial minority but thats ok i'll know not to wave next time.
Im a newbie riding a hybrid and really dont care if someone turns there nose up  they've just disclosed the fact that they're an idiot!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2021)

Just ride your bike and enjoy. Dont worry about what others think about your bike. Its all in your head.
.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Oct 2021)

I think you are suffering from some form of inner conflict. The majority of my many bikes are essentially hybrids, built/adapted for various sorts of riding. I've never noticed anyone looking down on them or me because I'm on one.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2021)

roadies not waving


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Just ride your bike and enjoy. Dont worry about what others think about your bike. Its all in your head.
> .


This


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Oct 2021)

I don't wave at all. I will sometimes nod, smile, or even raise my palm when riding on the hoods, and sometimes I will do nothing because there are just too many cyclists around or I am knackered.

Never about being unsociable.

I do none of those things, other than an occasional smile, at pedestrians.


----------



## figbat (16 Oct 2021)

I ride a road bike, gravel bike, mountain bike and shopping bike. I have no qualms about riding any of them and particularly like making effusive waves to ‘serious’ cyclists when I’m on my shopper. Especially when I pass them.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> I ride a road bike, gravel bike, mountain bike and shopping bike. I have no qualms about riding any of them and particularly like making effusive waves to ‘serious’ cyclists when I’m on my shopper. *Especially when I pass them.*



Bingo!


----------



## HMS_Dave (16 Oct 2021)

Why all this care about what roadies think?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I think you are suffering from some form of inner conflict. The majority of my many bikes are essentially hybrids, built/adapted for various sorts of riding. I've never noticed anyone looking down on them or me because I'm on one.


You want to try a recumbent, then they'd be looking down at you.

As for the point raised in the first post, ride what you want, they're your bikes.


----------



## All uphill (16 Oct 2021)

I don't get this.

You are riding a bike for pleasure, to get somewhere or do something. If you want to be in some club, join one!

BTW I say hello to most people who make eye contact, whether walking or cycling; it's the people I greet not the bike!


----------



## Gunk (16 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Just ride your bike and enjoy. Dont worry about what others think about your bike. Its all in your head.
> .



this ^^^


----------



## Bazzer (16 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.


I've notice similar too when I ride my 1980's hybrid, which BTW also has toe clips, rather than my road bike. But quite frankly I couldn't give a toss. My bike, my ride.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.



IF this is so (that cyclists are equipment snobs and don't speak to those they perceive as lower on the equipment ladder) how is it that - on a folding low step-through festooned with my weeks shopping from Lidl or Aldi in baskets attached all over the bike - I am chatted to by cyclists of all persuasions when manouevring the thing through the chicanes and obstacles which decorate my route to the discount supermarket of choice? 
My steady, not to say stately, progress along the canal towpath was regularly interrupted in the summer by young blokes on mountain bikes with all the gear, wanting desperately to know what access points I use (because I know ways through and up and around that they don't, being a reader of OS maps as well as all the others - and they rely on google) at certain locations, and I've been stopped at a cyclist road crossing by a passing, very techy, cyclist who wanted to know something specific about my hub gearing which I couldn't answer - I didn't even understand his question!

I am relieved when there's _just _a passing nod or spoken acknowledgement!


----------



## Bollo (16 Oct 2021)

raleighnut said:


> roadies not waving
> 
> View attachment 613904


I got absolutely blanked by an old boy hooning down a country lane (between Kingsclere and Eccinswell for those who like detail) on his mobility scooter today. He was descending like Fabian Cancellara on that thing. Put me right in my place. Legend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2021)

I ride a recumbent and most riders look down on me. I know my place.


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I ride a recumbent and most riders look down on me. I know my place.


The Ronnie Corbett of the cycling world.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> The Ronnie Corbett of the cycling world.



I was thinking of exactly that sketch


----------



## gbb (16 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Just ride your bike and enjoy. Dont worry about what others think about your bike. Its all in your head.
> .


And even if its not (in your head)....who cares ? Don't worry what someone else thinks, they don't care about you.

I know a former motorcyclist who hated the nodding and waving he got from fellow motorcyclists. Some people are sociable and like to be part of a 'clan'....and clearly, some dont.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (16 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.



If you acknowledge someone and they don't acknowledge you back, rest assured they feel a lot more awkward than you do.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2021)

Ive never given a sheet what other people think. Lifes to short to waste it trying to please people you neither know nor care about.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

Cycling is all about me!
My joy, my exercise, my choice of ride, my Dog who cares if someone can`t be bothered to nod or wave back!
I say hello, morning, evening to pedestrians and cyclists and if they respond it`s great. If they don`t then I feel kind of sorry for them.
I do have to say that on the road, particularly busy roads you don`t want to be taking hands off the bars to reply or even nod if it`s busy. On towpaths and designated cycle tracks I kind of understand the despair at being ignored but I wouldn`t lose sleep over it


----------



## kayakerles (16 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.


LOL, Leemi, I know what you mean, except I get that feeling not so much riding my hybrid, but because I’m wearing my preferred riding clothing of loose wicking shorts instead of Lycra shorts, tight $90 bike shirts and ultra cool shades. They usually seem just too cool and self-aware to bother giving this 65-yr. old codger a wave back. But that’s okay, when I used to ride a Honda motorcycle, Harley riders would rarely be bothered to give me a “hey” hand signal either, but it’s all good, there are always plenty of others out there that are glad to interact with others, regardless of what we ride.

Enjoy your hybrid. I’m with you, when I’m not on my MTB. Then it’s ALL THUMBS DOWN to you. Okay, just kiddin’!


----------



## Chislenko (16 Oct 2021)

Must admit Porsche drivers don't wave to me in my Citroen!


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> IF this is so (that cyclists are equipment snobs and don't speak to those they perceive as lower on the equipment ladder) how is it that - on a folding low step-through festooned with my weeks shopping from Lidl or Aldi in baskets attached all over the bike - I am chatted to by cyclists of all persuasions when manouevring the thing through the chicanes and obstacles which decorate my route to the discount supermarket of choice?
> My steady, not to say stately, progress along the canal towpath was regularly interrupted in the summer by young blokes on mountain bikes with all the gear, wanting desperately to know what access points I use (because I know ways through and up and around that they don't, being a reader of OS maps as well as all the others - and they rely on google) at certain locations, and I've been stopped at a cyclist road crossing by a passing, very techy, cyclist who wanted to know something specific about my hub gearing which I couldn't answer - I didn't even understand his question!
> 
> I am relieved when there's _just _a passing nod or spoken acknowledgement!



I get the same when out on my bikes. Although it's mainly because people are gobsmacked to see full-blown "serious" bikes in tiny frame sizes and stop me to ask about them.

I'll always nod or wave to other cyclists / dog walkers / horse riders regardless of which bike I'm on.


----------



## kayakerles (16 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I ride a recumbent and most riders look down on me. I know my place.


On the contrary, Ming, recumbent rides to me are usually the most intriguing and interesting rides I encounter. Admittedly, fascinated by penny farthings too. Now there’s a challenge! Saw one last weekend.

There it goes…






Or did I almost miss the pun that others LITERALLY look down on you from their slightly higher rides? Okay, I’m a bit SLOW sometimes, and not just pedaling!


----------



## Mrs M (16 Oct 2021)

I ride all my bikes in the same clothes, mostly.
Pashley cruiser, Trek semi fat bike and my Giant e roadie.
Love riding all my bikes and happy to acknowledge all that I meet, cyclists, walkers, runners, dogs, etc.
😀


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> On the contrary, Ming, recumbent rides to me are usually the most intriguing and interesting rides I encounter. Admittedly, fascinated by penny farthings too. Now there’s a challenge! Saw one last weekend.
> 
> There it goes…
> 
> ...


The commuting on a unicycle got me noticed. And comments aplenty from other road users.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.


I think you're imagining this. Lots of cyclists have lots of bikes. Flat bars are fine. Drop bars are fine. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Oct 2021)

A few roadies will not wave even in the middle of nowhere. Usually they're the very "serious" looking ones themselves, they often have beards, always dark shades, and always have an expression like they're not really enjoying themselves, and theyre often riding an 8 grand bike. Ah, who cares. Leave them to their Strava segments. 

There's some truth in what you say, If I ride my tourer in my cycling clothing, I get waved at a fair amount out on the open road, especially in remote areas. If I ride my hybrid in my pub clothes in my town however, I get zero waves, but it's not a disrespect thing, it's just what happens. It really doesn't matter. Ride your hybrid and enjoy it.


----------



## HMS_Dave (16 Oct 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Must admit Porsche drivers don't wave to me in my Citroen!


That's funny because i find that when im in my Citroen, driving normally, frugally and safely on the twisties, When i look back in my rear view mirror they are waving at me furiously, sometimes with a gently clasped fist.


----------



## kayakerles (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The commuting on a unicycle got me noticed. And comments aplenty from other road users.


I bet you did, Classic! Now tell me you somehow had a rack on it too, and mudguards.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I bet you did, Classic! Now tell me you somehow had a rack on it too, and mudguards.


Nothing that fancy, just a simple unicycle. The only "fixie" I've owned.

Done for fun, for a week.


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> On the contrary, Ming, recumbent rides to me are usually the most intriguing and interesting rides I encounter. Admittedly, fascinated by penny farthings too. Now there’s a challenge! Saw one last weekend.
> 
> There it goes…
> 
> ...



One thing for certain......


No way I`d be taking my hands off those bars to wave at anyone!


----------



## Sharky (17 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Harley riders would rarely be bothered to give me a “hey” hand signal either


I was out with my daughter a few years ago, on our tandem trike.
Coming towards us was a "Hells Angel" type, riding their monstrous motor bike trike - he was first to give us a cheerful wave and of course, we returned the wave.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2021)

I have a whole variety of bikes from a Brompton to a Koga World Traveller and lots inbetween. I do not care what anyone else rides or what they wear while riding. Why would you? I do not care if they return my nod, I never wave. The cyclist that annoy me are those who do not stop to help other cyclists when they are in trouble.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2021)

I ride a true road bike. With flat bars. And mountain bike gearing. Guess that makes it a hybrid! 
Ride your hybrid and enjoy it!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I ride a true road bike. With flat bars. And mountain bike gearing. Guess that makes it a hybrid!
> Ride your hybrid and enjoy it!


Quite - all just labels.

i rode this for many years:







Hybrid heritage for sure in its mongrelness.

Mountain bike type frame, road gearing (so high rarely got it in top top), flat bars, front (tho low travel) switchable suspension, suspension seatpost, hydraulic braking.

All very non binary.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Quite - all just labels.
> 
> i rode this for many years:
> 
> ...


Mine's the reverse, Scott Road frame, 25mm max tyres. But really, the raciest part on it is the Charge Spoon!


----------



## Twilkes (17 Oct 2021)

It's easier to look up and wave i.e. lift your hand up off the bars on a hybrid or MTB as you're naturally in that upright position anyway. If I'm on a road bike I'm going to be facing further down with my hands low so the best you'll get is a turn of the head and some fingers lifted off the bars, and I won't be saying anything because I'll be breathing fairly hard.

And I pretty much won't register how you're dressed or what bike you're riding until you're past me.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Oct 2021)

Couldn't give a damn myself. I will always say Good morning or afternoon and many people reply. Some people just ignore.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

Take it from me - if you don't like being waved at then don't buy a Smart car.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.



I think you maybe overthinking this a bit.

Do bear in mind that the roadies tend to be staring at the tarmac a bit more, so maybe haven't seen you, and or are concentrating on some kind of speed or distance recording or summat.

Us flatties are just bowling along saying hello to the sheep and the cows, enjoying the views, even saying hello to each other. 

Anyway if anyone laughs at my bike I just shove em off into the hedge , and pedal off cackling...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.



I've noticed this too. I think it's just a sort of tribalism: Roadies tend to ignore me when I'm riding a flat bar but commuters are friendly.

When I ride my drop bar tourer I've noticed road cyclists looking at the bike as I approach while they decide if I'm "one of them". As soon as they see the metal mudguards and V-Brakes some lose interest, although fortunately this is a friendly region so it's not that common.

When I go into France the tourers seem to favour recumbents so there's a whole new tribe...

As others have said, ride and enjoy...


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Quite - all just labels.
> 
> i rode this for many years:
> 
> ...


That's very similar to my most used bike. It's a Raleigh M Trax (Dyna) from 1995, everything has been worn out and replaced at least once, it now has guards, rack, and over 20,000 miles on board. I don't care what anyone else thinks, I wave and say hello, most reply.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> That's very similar to my most used bike. It's a Raleigh M Trax (Dyna) from 1995, everything has been worn out and replaced at least once, it now has guards, rack, and over 20,000 miles on board. I don't care what anyone else thinks, I wave and say hello, most reply.



Greetings from a fellow M-Trax rider. Mine is from ca. 1997 and still going strong...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.



You should see the looks I used to get on this thing:







(Long planks optional)


----------



## Twilkes (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've noticed this too. I think it's just a sort of tribalism: Roadies tend to ignore me when I'm riding a flat bar but commuters are friendly.
> 
> When I ride my drop bar tourer I've noticed road cyclists looking at the bike as I approach while they decide if I'm "one of them". As soon as they see the metal mudguards and V-Brakes some lose interest, although fortunately this is a friendly region so it's not that common.
> 
> ...



As if anyone is waiting to see what kind of brakes a bike has before deciding whether to wave or not!


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Greetings from a fellow M-Trax rider. Mine is from ca. 1997 and still going strong...


I'm thinking of a refurb, it's looking very much like a bitsa. However I've just finished another refurb and I want a bit of time off, so this can wait.


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You should see the looks I used to get on this thing:
> 
> View attachment 614002
> 
> ...


I like that, but what is possibly the point of the rear rack? It's both smaller and less easy to use than the humongous bin at the front into which everything is going to be thrown.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Oct 2021)

Bollo said:


> I got absolutely blanked by an old boy hooning down a country lane (between Kingsclere and Eccinswell for those who like detail) on his mobility scooter today. He was descending like Fabian Cancellara on that thing. Put me right in my place. Legend.


I grew up in Kingsclere and often cycled on that road. Just as you reach Ecchinswell, the road bends to the right and follows a stream. On that road was a rat as big as a cat. No exaggeration. And it wouldn't move. It stared me out for about 30 seconds then, satisfied it had won the battle of wills, sauntered off into the hedge. Right here
Ecchinswell Rd
https://maps.app.goo.gl/pw8vtKkVQPTUwXWh7


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Greetings from a fellow M-Trax rider. Mine is from ca. 1997 and still going strong...


Pic?
I take it it has 700 wheels? 
What's the frame made of?
Think I've heard of them.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> I like that, but what is possibly the point of the rear rack? It's both smaller and less easy to use than the humongous bin at the front into which everything is going to be thrown.



For attaching bricks to the rack to offset the weight at the front?


----------



## Gunk (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You should see the looks I used to get on this thing:
> 
> View attachment 614002
> 
> ...



Those are they default mode of transport for the posh North Oxford Mums, it’s quite amusing watching them trying to manoeuvre them with a couple of kids sat in the front.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> I like that, but what is possibly the point of the rear rack? It's both smaller and less easy to use than the humongous bin at the front into which everything is going to be thrown.



You can change the front. For instance the front could be replaced with a couple of seats


----------



## Bollo (17 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I grew up in Kingsclere and often cycled on that road. Just as you reach Ecchinswell, the road bends to the right and follows a stream. On that road was a rat as big as a cat. No exaggeration. And it wouldn't move. It stared me out for about 30 seconds then, satisfied it had won the battle of wills, sauntered off into the hedge. Right here
> Ecchinswell Rd
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/pw8vtKkVQPTUwXWh7


That‘s the road, although I encountered the old boy at the short but steep and rough-as-buggery descent at Kingsclere end, just before it joins Fox Lane. That area is probably my favourite cycling area-of-interest locally. Its got a bit of everything.

They waving thing is reasonably popular around here and in fairness it’s usually quite democratic - you’re as likely to get a hand raise from a club group as someone on a sit up and beg. The only uniformly miserable class of rider seems to be the scowling Howard-and-Hilda retired couples with the matching waterproof hi-viz, even when it’s 30C. The scowls put me off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I take it it has 700 wheels?



No, just two at 26" each, like any other. You've probably seen it before in these pages but I'm always happy to post pictures of my bike:







The longtail bit is a kit, but the front end frame is pure Raleigh M-Trax, made in Nottingham.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> I like that, but what is possibly the point of the rear rack? It's both smaller and less easy to use than the humongous bin at the front into which everything is going to be thrown.



To be fair it doesn't get used that much. However it can be handy to attach panniers if I have something delicate that I want to keep separate from the heavy, or in some cases wriggly contents of the front. It's not like the rack represents a serious extra weight...


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, just two at 26 each, like any other bike. You've probably seen it before in these pages but I'm always happy to post pictures of my bike:
> :
> 
> View attachment 614006
> ...


ah, I had assumed it was 700 due to the "hybrid" in the thread title - that's what I take to be the hybridness - MTB frame characteristics mated with 700 wheels - is it steel?, if so what sort ? make a good tourer?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> As if anyone is waiting to see what kind of brakes a bike has before deciding whether to wave or not!



People are strangely tribal about very odd things. Look at the reasons people judge fellow humans as "other" every day; compared to that brakes are almost a logical reason...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, I had assumed it was 700 due to the "hybrid" in the thread title - that's what I take to be the hybridness - MTB frame characteristics mated with 700 wheels - is it steel?, if so what sort ? make a good tourer?



Ah, yes; that makes sense. Most bikes here seem to be 700c hybrids...

As far as I know (I was pretty clueless when I bought it) the main frame is chromoloy and the forks and rear stays seem to be Hi-Ten steel. After the Xtracycle and wooden deck and extra handlebars were added on the back end this became pretty immaterial. It's a lovely comfortable touring bike because you sit in the middle, not over the wheel, and the weight of your luggage is spread out low down on the back.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, yes; that makes sense. Most bikes here seem to be 700c hybrids...
> 
> As far as I know (I was pretty clueless when I bought it) the main frame is chromoloy and the forks and rear stays seem to be Hi-Ten steel. After the Xtracycle and wooden deck and extra handlebars were added on the back end this became pretty immaterial. It's a lovely comfortable touring bike because you sit in the middle, not over the wheel, and the weight of your luggage is spread out low down on the back.


sounds good - straight chromo is a good tough material for a tourer I think - Surly realised/promoted this but of course for some time now have seriously ramped up their prices as if they are delivering something exotic. My old bought secondhand Ridgebacks are straight chromo (though of different weights), not butted or superthin - if I was to head off round the world I would trust these frames more than most.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> sounds good - straight chromo is a good tough material for a tourer I think - Surly realised/promoted this but of course for some time now have seriously ramped up their prices as if they are delivering something exotic. My old bought secondhand Ridgebacks are straight chromo (though of different weights), not butted or superthin - if I was to head off round the world I would trust these frames more than most.



Looking at the experiences of @HobbesOnTour I'd agree with you: as he shows there's no reason to look down on straight bar bikes...

By the way, I recently was told that all butted bikes are chromoly. is that correct?


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looking at the experiences of @HobbesOnTour I'd agree with you: as he shows there's no reason to look down on straight bar bikes...
> 
> By the way, I recently was told that all butted bikes are chromoly. is that correct?


over to someone more expert than me on that question andy - I'm not a materials expert.
I think a lot of basic chromo is what is termed 4130 chromo.
I think that's what Surlys and my Ridgebacks (cost £30, £30 and £21 before I started adding gubbins) are.


----------



## Twilkes (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> People are strangely tribal about very odd things. Look at the reasons people judge fellow humans as "other" every day; compared to that brakes are almost a logical reason...



At a closing speed of 30+mph halfway through a ride? Really? I couldn't tell you what colour shoes the rider who just passed me was wearing, let alone what brakes they had on their drop bar bike.

If someone who passes you doesn't wave at you, it MIGHT just not be all about you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> At a closing speed of 30+mph halfway through a ride? Really? I couldn't tell you what colour shoes the rider who just passed me was wearing, let alone what brakes they had on their drop bar bike.
> 
> If someone who passes you doesn't wave at you, it MIGHT just not be all about you.



Ah, there's the problem, you _seriously _overestimate my speed...

Also, the brakes are silver and easy to recognise at a distance. Even if not there are there are other clues like a lack of shades or race kit, no smart phone on handlebars. If that doesn't give a hint there's the hub dynamo and permanent headlight (you'll see that), spoke reflectors, cargo trousers, big fat Marathon plus tyres, a single pannier, and of course the worst faux pas of all, a _leather Akubra hat_...

There is a definite if entirely anecdotal difference in response between the other commuters and the "serious" road riders; it's thankfully not as clear as it was in Stuttgart but still very definitely there. Mind you, many of the regular commuters on my route recognise each other, and I get high-fives from some of the lads cycling to school...


----------



## Twilkes (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, there's the problem, you _seriously _overestimate my speed...
> 
> Also, the brakes are silver and easy to recognise at a distance. Even if not there are there are other clues like a lack of shades or race kit, no smart phone on handlebars. If that doesn't give a hint there's the hub dynamo and permanent headlight (you'll see that), spoke reflectors, cargo trousers, big fat Marathon plus tyres, a single pannier, and of course the worst faux pas of all, a _leather Akubra hat_...
> 
> There is a definite if entirely anecdotal difference in response between the other commuters and the "serious" road riders; it's thankfully not as clear as it was in Stuttgart but still very definitely there. Mind you, many of the regular commuters on my route recognise each other, and I get high-fives from some of the lads cycling to school...



No-one is looking at your brakes while they ride towards you.

Closing speed, so two cyclists approaching each other at about 15mph, not fast at all.

The biggest thing I'm getting from the thread is that 'roadies', whatever they are, are generally getting on with doing what they're doing, and people with non-road bikes are the ones with a chip on their shoulder about the way 'roadies' dress and the equipment they use, and the majority of people on both sides don't care either way.


----------



## Punkawallah (17 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> At a closing speed of 30+mph halfway through a ride? Really? I couldn't tell you what colour shoes the rider who just passed me was wearing, let alone what brakes they had on their drop bar bike.
> 
> If someone who passes you doesn't wave at you, it MIGHT just not be all about you.



Of course it’s not ‘all about you’ - it must, of course, be ‘all about ME’ :-)


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You should see the looks* I used to get *on this thing:
> 
> View attachment 614002
> 
> ...


Used to get, as in you no longer have it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Used to get, as in you no longer have it?



More that I'm not riding it very often because I'm about 150km away from it...


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looking at the experiences of @HobbesOnTour I'd agree with you: as he shows there's no reason to look down on straight bar bikes...


I was staying out of this thread.. 

To look at my bike there's lots and lots of reasons to look down on it. Most of those are various colours of nail polish covering spots on the frame

Even I looked down on the first bike I rode as an adult - a rusty, knackered BSO that lasted a few weeks before the pedal sheared off. But that piece of crap got me out on the road. And a journey began.

It's not about the bike, it's about what the bike lets us do. 

If we spent a bit more time on the possibilities of riding a bike and less on all the "others" and what they do or don't do I think we'd enjoy ourselves even more.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I was staying out of this thread..
> 
> To look at my bike there's lots and lots of reasons to look down on it. Most of those are various colours of nail polish covering spots on the frame
> 
> ...



Tbh since I've got a fancy new(ish) hybrid, to replace the slightly less fancy older hybrid, I've found myself feeling less able just to park it any old where, and feel confident that it will be there when I get back.. 

I've even taken to locking it up sometimes.. which is a blooming nuisance.

Cos then I've got to carry a lock _and_ remember the combination .

I guess I've not had my radar tuned in sufficiently to discern whether I'm getting _more_ or less respect, _now_ that I've got disc brakes.. 

But as you say, there are possibly in the region of three thousand more interesting things to think about, and see, whilst riding a bike , rather than whether or not another cyclist is 'judging' us for our choice of steed, in some way.. 

No one here has actually fessed up to doing any of that, to anyone else, so I suspect our op can relax on the issue.. 

If anyone _is_ judging , and was foolish enough to say so..

Well then, _they're_ going to look a tad foolish right ??


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You can change the front. For instance the front could be replaced with a couple of seats


Yes, I get that, but it's still like equipping a transit van with a small roofbox big enough for a bag of shopping. I don't have a problem with it, it's a cargo bike after all, it just seems a bit pointless. Now if it had a seat on it big enough for 3, fair does. A bike that you need a PSV licence to ride.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> Yes, I get that, but it's still like equipping a transit van with a small roofbox big enough for a bag of shopping. I don't have a problem with it, it's a cargo bike after all, it just seems a bit pointless. Now if it had a seat on it big enough for 3, fair does. A bike that you need a PSV licence to ride.



If it was mine I'd have my panniers or even a small strap on off bag on there containing stuff that I was a bit more precious about. 

In fact I _really_ want one now for deliveries. 

If it's good enough for the yummie mummies of North Oxford (and AiG) it's got to be good enough for me...


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, just two at 26" each, like any other bike. You've probably seen it before in these pages but I'm always happy to post pictures of my bike:
> 
> 
> View attachment 614006
> ...


You certainly like carrying luggage! I like that though. Is it (the original bit at least) the steel and titanium bonded frame? Mine is, it means I can't powder coat it for fear of upsetting the glue, so when I repaint it it will be a wet paint job.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Oct 2021)

mudsticks said:


> If it's good enough for the yummie mummies of North Oxford .........





mudsticks said:


> If anyone is judging , and was foolish enough to say so..
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, they're going to look a tad foolish right ??


----------



## Kingfisher101 (17 Oct 2021)

There's no stigma, who carers what bike you ride?. Also who's bothered if someone says hello to you or not? If you're that bothered about it join a club there most people will at least say hello if not more.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

Yebbut everyone knows that the Oxford Mummies... _and_ AiG (of course) are the _absolute_ epitome of style and coolness. 

I guess after all I _do_ want to be admired..


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

battered said:


> You certainly like carrying luggage! I like that though. Is it (the original bit at least) the steel and titanium bonded frame? Mine is, it means I can't powder coat it for fear of upsetting the glue, so when I repaint it it will be a wet paint job.



No it's steel/chromoly. We have a big family and no car so we use the bikes for a lot of load carrying...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> 'roadies', whatever they are, are generally getting on with doing what they're doing



That's a fair point: They do seem pretty intense and judging by the tri-bars and other extras on their bikes I suspect they're out for some serious training, so they are probably not aware of anyone else. Presumably they're enjoying themselves.

Of course there's another possibility that they're disinclined to greet strangers on the road, which I can hardly complain about as an introvert myself. 

I do find the different approaches reactions people have to fellow cyclists interesting though.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> ..... I suspect they're out for some serious training, so they are probably not aware of anyone else.....



It's a bit of a bugbear of mine in relation to a lot of things, but since we're talking about cycling......

A road, a cyclepath or even an off-road trail is not private in the sense that we're supposed to share it.

I don't care if someone is trying to claim KOM or beat a segment - I have just as much right to be there as they do.

I'd imagine if myself and a few friends were practicing our rugby drills in a park and expecting everyone else to stay the hell out of our way we wouldn't be very popular.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

HobbesOnTour said:


> It's a bit of a bugbear of mine in relation to a lot of things, but since we're talking about cycling......
> 
> A road, a cyclepath or even an off-road trail is not private in the sense that we're supposed to share it.
> 
> ...



This is more of a problem near Stuttgart than here: there's a couple of cycleways near the city I just don't use after about 10 am on weekends. However if I'm more than a few kilometres from the city or on a less well known route then the cycleways are clear.

People training here are not usually discourteous though. I'm going to have to be more observant tomorrow and see just how many really don't see/acknowledge other cyclists; certainly most of the commuters are friendly regardless of their choice of bike.


----------



## All uphill (17 Oct 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Tbh since I've got a fancy new(ish) hybrid, to replace the slightly less fancy older hybrid, I've found myself feeling less able just to park it any old where, and feel confident that it will be there when I get back..
> 
> I've even taken to locking it up sometimes.. which is a blooming nuisance.
> 
> ...


Could we come up with a scoresheet for use when assessing other cyclists and their bikes?

I'd give extra marks for non-matching socks, v- brakes with drop bars and baggy shorts.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> Could we come up with a scoresheet for use when assessing other cyclists and their bikes?
> 
> I'd give extra marks for non-matching socks, v- brakes with drop bars and baggy shorts.




Yay..

I've got two points already... 🌠🌠

And a piece of tufty doormat cable tied to my rear pannier rack ..
(Don't ask)

How many stars on the sticker sheet for that then.??


----------



## Dolorous Edd (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a fair point: They do seem pretty intense and judging by the tri-bars and other extras on their bikes I suspect they're out for some serious training



Real roadies do not use tri-bars. Triathletes - who real roadies regard with contempt - use tri-bars.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (17 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know a couple of non-triathlete riders who use tri bars. Not uncommon for endurance riders.



True. I guess I'm using "real roadies" in a narrow Rapha-esque sense


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Real roadies do not use tri-bars. Triathletes - who real roadies regard with contempt - use tri-bars.


I use tri bars and I'm certainly not a triathlete. For long distance rides they can make a tough ride just that little bit more comfortable. They're not just for speed.


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I get the same when out on my bikes. Although it's mainly because people are gobsmacked to see full-blown "serious" bikes in tiny frame sizes and stop me to ask about them.
> 
> I'll always nod or wave to other cyclists / dog walkers / horse riders regardless of which bike I'm on.


Just the fact that mine is a low-step-thru folder is enough to cause folk to stop me and ask about it; when I had my islabike I used to get folk asking me about the frame size too. 
I think if the OP actually _wants _to be stopped and talked to/asked questions/greeted/get their ear bent, all they need to do is get a bike perceived as a little 'odd' by one or more segments of the cycling and/or other population, and job's a good'un.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 Oct 2021)

As @Andy in Germany rightly said we tend to be tribal. Note the Brompton lot. Another is 29ers when it first became a trend. There are some misses as well and Gravel bikes falls into this. Not sure why.

Road bikes I guess are the dominant tribe in this era. You see them in groups in cafes, popular LBS etc. I have yet to see a group of hybrid riders sitting together in a cafe. Though Friday lot is a mixed bunch.

@KnittyNorah raises another interesting observation, the odd thing about one's bike draws attention and queries. Touring bikes gets the most attention imho. People genuinely want to know make, mode, panniers, wheels etc. There is a deep aspiration in many of us to tour the World on a bike.


----------



## All uphill (17 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Just the fact that mine is a low-step-thru folder is enough to cause folk to stop me and ask about it; when I had my islabike I used to get folk asking me about the frame size too.
> I think if the OP actually _wants _to be stopped and talked to/asked questions/greeted/get their ear bent, all they need to do is get a bike perceived as a little 'odd' by one or more segments of the cycling and/or other population, and job's a good'un.


Agreed!


----------



## mudsticks (17 Oct 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> As @Andy in Germany rightly said we tend to be tribal. Note the Brompton lot. Another is 29ers when it first became a trend. There are some misses as well and Gravel bikes falls into this. Not sure why.
> 
> Road bikes I guess are the dominant tribe in this era. You see them in groups in cafes, popular LBS etc. I have yet to see a group of hybrid riders sitting together in a cafe. Though Friday lot is a mixed bunch.
> 
> @KnittyNorah raises another interesting observation, the odd thing about one's bike draws attention and queries. Touring bikes gets the most attention imho. People genuinely want to know make, mode, panniers, wheels etc. There is a deep aspiration in many of us to tour the World on a bike.



Us hybrid riders are all the 'lone wolf' sorts I reckon 

I find I get far more attention on the road, when fully panniered up, than when just out for a day ride.. 

Lots of where? when? and how? if parked up. 

I even once got a casually tossed "I like your rig" appraisal, from a beardy bikepacker sort


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Well, this is the bike I ride the most @KnittyNorah - mainly because it just does it all, ever so competently. The rider is maybe a bit erm, less competent.  I suppose I could change the tyres for something more capable of doing bad surfaces / mud than the Schwalbe Durano slicks, but that's what my frankenMTB is there for...







It's a bike that turns heads, because you don't see many of them around. Wiggins Chartres 26, btw, the original one, with 13" frame, disc brakes and 3x9 touring gearing. (The new one has v-brakes and only 1x9 and the dullest grey paint job you can imagine.) I usually ride with one pannier or a rack bag, because out here, there's always the opportunity for foraging.


----------



## DRM (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You should see the looks I used to get on this thing:
> 
> View attachment 614002
> 
> ...


You’re going to have someones eye out with those planks! I think there’s a comedy sketch in there


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> Real roadies do not use tri-bars. Triathletes - who real roadies regard with contempt - use tri-bars.


I regard riders who regard other riders with contempt with utter contempt. I regard any rider who thinks of themselves as a "real" road rider with even utterer contempt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2021)

Who else gives e bike riders the finger?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you ever _met_ one of these people that you hold in utter contempt?
> 
> I mean actually met, and talked to, not just read about on the internet. Not just seen someone and thought they were looking at you a bit funny. Not just decided to pigeon hole someone on the basis of whether they wave to you or not.
> 
> Maybe you have. There are all kinds of people around. But speaking personally I have met very many cyclists of different kinds, who ride different machines and do different kinds of riding, and I have never come across any of these arrogant roadies, who scorn other cyclists, that people on here like to bellyache about.



I assumed @Rusty Nails was being a little ironic.



KnittyNorah said:


> I think if the OP actually _wants _to be stopped and talked to/asked questions/greeted/get their ear bent, all they need to do is get a bike perceived as a little 'odd' by one or more segments of the cycling and/or other population, and job's a good'un.



I get this too: it's a useful conversation starter. I even got asked where I bought my touring bike, which was nice as I built it from an old MTB.


----------



## All uphill (17 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you ever _met_ one of these people that you hold in utter contempt?
> 
> I mean actually met, and talked to, not just read about on the internet. Not just seen someone and thought they were looking at you a bit funny. Not just decided to pigeon hole someone on the basis of whether they wave to you or not.
> 
> Maybe you have. There are all kinds of people around. But speaking personally I have met very many cyclists of different kinds, who ride different machines and do different kinds of riding, and I have never come across any of these arrogant roadies, who scorn other cyclists, that people on here like to bellyache about.


We must have read @rustynails message differently. I enjoyed the ironic humour.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you ever _met_ one of these people that you hold in utter contempt?
> 
> I mean actually met, and talked to, not just read about on the internet. Not just seen someone and thought they were looking at you a bit funny. Not just decided to pigeon hole someone on the basis of whether they wave to you or not.
> 
> Maybe you have. There are all kinds of people around. But speaking personally I have met very many cyclists of different kinds, who ride different machines and do different kinds of riding, and I have never come across any of these arrogant roadies, who scorn other cyclists, that people on here like to bellyache about.


To clarify, I am talking about their attitudes not their bikes. If they don't have those attitudes, no problem.

As I said in another post I wave to no other cyclists, but am happy to acknowledge them in other ways, and do not worry if they do not acknowledge me first or in return. I know nothing of the attitudes and motivation of other cyclists I pass very briefly on the road, or the trails.

I have met several riders over the years, the last one earlier this year in a bike shop when I was admiring a Trek Emonda, who regard themselves as "real" road riders and somehow believe people who ride tourers, cheap bikes or gravel bikes for fun or exercise, especially when not wearing lycra or riding clipless are not "real" road riders. Luckily there are not too many like that, but they do exist and they are not exclusive to cycling with their equivalents existing in many pastimes/activities that use technical equipment that can inspire one-upmanship.

And yes, AiG and AllUphill, there was an element of irony and sarcasm in my response to another post.


----------



## battered (17 Oct 2021)

I get nuff respeck inner area when I ride my single speed. Which is funny because it's only a cheap bitsa hybrid with a 61" twiddly gear . I still avoid big hills, the long drag out of Bradford is a chore. It's OK though, because when you're on it you are at least leaving Bradford.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Oct 2021)

I ride all sorts of bikes. Brompton, ebike, flat bar, road bike, 'bent, singlespeed, trike...
Sometimes I wave to people, sometimes they wave back. I'm really riding for my own reasons.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> I ride all sorts of bikes. Brompton, ebike, flat bar, road bike, 'bent, singlespeed, trike...


All at once?


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> All at once?


 Oddly enough, no. Sold the 'bent a couple of years ago.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Oct 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Touring bikes gets the most attention imho. People genuinely want to know make, mode, panniers, wheels etc. There is a deep aspiration in many of us to tour the World on a bike.


Your first sentence surprises me a tad. Can I look forward to some approaches from "interesting" women? Don't remember any, but then the bikes I used for touring don't look like "traditional" tourers. 
Last sentence strikes a chord - I think it explains the fair number of world touring bikes one sees for sale that barely got to the end of the street - folks had a dream that then got cancelled for some reason. I also sometimes people watch in London camping shops - in lunch hours it's not rare to see exec thrusting looking folk peering at expensive stoves, tents and assorted gubbins - I reckon they are often stressed near burnt out folk who seem to have it all dreaming of just heading off and sleeping in ditches - with the latest lightweight gear and tech of course.


----------



## mustang1 (18 Oct 2021)

I really like flat bar bikes: so easy to ride and no pretensions. Jeans, t-shirt, sneakers, and you're on a roll.

My raison d'etre was riding up a steep and long hill on my carrera low-rent flat bar bike and overtaking all the drop-bar road bikes. THey were in a group. But we all just laughed. They found it hilarious with me in my jeans ridinig a heavy "rubbish" bike and beating them, and I joined in with the laughter.

This pretentiousness comes from one's ego. Drop the ego. If others have ego, that's up to them. I have no ego. Although, that could explain many other problems I have.


----------



## Gunk (18 Oct 2021)

mustang1 said:


> I really like flat bar bikes: so easy to ride and no pretensions. Jeans, t-shirt, sneakers, and you're on a roll.



that’s how I ride all my bikes I’ve never seen the need for Lycra


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Oct 2021)

To the original poster.
It doesn't matter what bike you ride. If you enjoy your hybrid, you get get out there and enjoy it. I have a fairly decent modern road bike that i use on most rides but I also have an old Peugeot Equipe from the early 80s. that only comes out on special occasions which i absolutely love.
At the end of the day cycling is diverse to suit many different uses, and whether i see a roadie or a Raleigh shopper i will always say hello to the cyclist


----------



## alex_cycles (18 Oct 2021)

I ride mostly road bike but sometimes hybrid or gravel bike. I wave at everyone. It annoys me when people don't wave back or say anything. I noticed particularly in lockdown 1 that fewer people were waving back. I took that to mean that there were more 'new' people on the road who were not confident enough to lift their hand off the bars and wave back. Some people said hello. Some people blank you.

It seems rude, but they don't owe me anything so I shouldn't let it bother me. I couldn't give a flying fork what they think of me. I prefer waving to talking as I'm usually working quite hard and won't have much spare breath. Even when I see someone I realise I know, I rarely recognise them until I've gone past, so it's too late for names. No idea how anyone can assess the quality of someone else's bike in the split second pass (nor why they'd care if they could). I can usually tell from a distance if it's drop bar or straight, but if I'm going all-out on the tri-bars, peripheral vision isn't that great.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> that’s how I ride all my bikes I’ve never seen the need for Lycra


I'm not going to spend all that money to ride my fancy carbon gravel bike in jeans and trainers. 

Nothing less than Aldi lycra for me.

Standards, dear boy, standards.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2021)

Aldi? You spendthrift! I slip on my budgie smugglers and boot polish my legs black.


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Oct 2021)

Just being on a bike is enough, in the UK, to single us out - at least for that moment - as all being, whatever our age, colour, mode of dress, size, sex or background, part of a very special minority, and no amount of equipment snobbery - or reverse snobbery for that matter - will change that.


----------



## kayakerles (19 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> It's easier to look up and wave i.e. lift your hand up off the bars on a hybrid or MTB as you're naturally in that upright position anyway…


That’s a great point, Twilkes!


----------



## DCBassman (19 Oct 2021)

Twilkes said:


> at about 15mph, not fast at all.


Yes, it is. Certainly for me. If my overall average breaks double figures, it's time for wild celebrations!


----------



## mustang1 (19 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> that’s how I ride all my bikes I’ve never seen the need for Lycra


A caveat for me though: I do ride with lycra but when i'm on the hybrd, I'll wear lycra but either baggy shorts or jeans over them. The reason is my jeans tend to get torn up around the saddle area and wearing bike-shorts lowers the amount of wear and tear on the jeans.


----------



## sasquath (19 Oct 2021)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I have a road bike and a hybrid bike, most people I see on my rides tend to be on road bikes, I myself ride a road bike most of the time, however I do own a hybrid bike and enjoy riding it and want to ride it more however it feels like theressome sort of stigma is attached to it like being a complete beginner, novice, just an occasional cyclist.
> 
> sometimes it just feels nice to be on a flat bar, sit up and have a steady ride.
> 
> Also I have noticed other cyclists seem to acknowledge you more when passing on a road bikes but when on a hybrid I think they turn there noses up a bit more and blanc you a bit.


As said many times before : It's all in your head! 
And even if not, do you really care what some snob thinks? Enjoy whatever you ride and don't give a toss about what someone you don't even know and probably won't ever see again thinks about your ride.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Oct 2021)

There's quite a significant geographical context at play in these perceptions too I think. If you cycle past people on random styles of bikes in a fairly busy town centre where there are loads of bikes then you won't even think about acknowledging any of them for a second, but if you were to pass the exact same random selection of bikes and cyclists randomly dotted along a more remote road, most of us will let on / nod / wave at all of them. People who are not wavers will tend not to wave at any of them. A few may be selective based on type of cyclist they see, but I'd say that's not a significant factor. 
Something about the more remote setting seems to lend itself to cyclists being more friendly towards each other, so the feeling of being ignored / not good enough might be a setting thing to an extent.



Arrowfoot said:


> Touring bikes gets the most attention imho.



Outside of recumbent and tandems and sticking to the 4 or 5 ish more common types, I'd be inclined to agree. When I rode road bikes exclusively I was almost never approached by anyone showing any interest. On a tourer now I often get asked where I'm going, where I've come from, and maybe a little way down the list, what bike it is or what equipment. I asked a policeman for directions recently and he had me stood there for 20 minutes answering his questions about touring bikes, he aspired to give it a go clearly. He was a mountain biker, incidentally.
Gravel bike riders must also get a few questions these days, being very much the "in vogue" thing.


----------



## sasquath (19 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> But the truth is, in general probably that most people "roadies" included, don't care either way, or even recognise that there are "sides".


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Who else gives e bike riders the finger?


Absolutely, unless its cunning drop bar ebike and I don't spot it in time, and then i curse my self for days at having acknowledged there existence, even though I know i will buy one someday when my knees have gone.

I only acknowledge fellow curly bar people and spit on MTBer's.

On a more serious note, more unusual bikes do get more attention and I get more looks / nods / questions at cafe's with my vintage steel than carbon generally. Although I chap did walk past my Bianchi the other day and turn to his partner and say "look, that's the colour bike I want". She seemed more interested in sorted their toddler out though, so I hope he wasn't relying on her buying him one...


----------



## Sticky Green (19 Dec 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> To the original poster.
> It doesn't matter what bike you ride. If you enjoy your hybrid, you get get out there and enjoy it. I have a fairly decent modern road bike that i use on most rides but I also have an old Peugeot Equipe from the early 80s. that only comes out on special occasions which i absolutely love.
> At the end of the day cycling is diverse to suit many different uses, and whether i see a roadie or a Raleigh shopper i will always say hello to the cyclist


I had a peugeot equipe back in the middle 80s. I loved that bike and I'm currently looking for a new one to restore. Back then I loved the frame, but would dream of upgrading the wheels and groupset, but couldn't afford it. I now intend to fulfil that dream by restoring an equipe with a campagnolo groupset. Just got to find the bike, not too many about.


----------



## mpemburn (19 Dec 2021)

If some cyclists look down their noses at a person riding a hybrid, what that shows is their own insecurity. Roadies have a basically weird culture of perceived exclusivity—especially the ones who style themselves as elite athletes and who are perhaps not.

When I’m out riding, I _always_ wave or say hello to other riders no matter what they’re on. They are out there sharing the joy of being on two wheels with me, and deserve the acknowledgment.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Dec 2021)

Just be overtly nice, wave and smile. 


If they dont respond in a manner that is suitably friendly-


foook em 


There is a clique to cycling, which I never subscribe to. Life is too short to bother worrying about these miserable souls or anyone else of the same disposition


----------



## teaboy (19 Dec 2021)

Sticky Green said:


> I had a peugeot equipe back in the middle 80s. I loved that bike and I'm currently looking for a new one to restore. Back then I loved the frame, but would dream of upgrading the wheels and groupset, but couldn't afford it. I now intend to fulfil that dream by restoring an equipe with a campagnolo groupset. Just got to find the bike, not too many about.


----------



## teaboy (19 Dec 2021)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Dec 2021)

mpemburn said:


> *If *some cyclists look down their noses at a person riding a hybrid, what that shows is their own insecurity.


Big if.

Most likely the answer is that no one "looks down their noses"". Insecure people imagine that they do.


----------



## Sticky Green (28 Dec 2021)

I've got 4 bikes. One is a 3 speed dutch style bike that I love taking on steady rides. One is an hybrid Dawes that bought off Facebook for £20 and restored, it's good for mixed riding in comfort. And then I have a falcon team banana that I restored and upgraded with a 105 11 speed groupset. And finally I have found my dream bike, a 1984 Peugeot that I'm about to start restoring with campagnolo parts. I don't care what people think of the bikes I ride, I love them all and people are usually quite polite about them anyway. So excited to start the peugeot build.


----------

